# New to me Broadmoor (2691279) issues



## wekjo (8 mo ago)

Bought a newer (2017) which I saw in the trade-ins corral at a Kubota Dealer. 330 hours looks good. Anyhow today was first mow with it and 3 issued popped up:

1) when I tried to set parking brake to get off and open a gate the entire lever, if that is what it is called, pulled completely out. Thus I had to shut down the mower to get off and open the gate as the interlock was not set so as to allow me to leave engine running. Is this common? is this easy to fix? 
2) cruise lever kept creeping back down to a slower speed. Is this common or due to sensing the very high grass making a load on the engine. Never had this on my conquest but it is a 2009 with fewer bells and whistles. we have had very heavy rains in southern ohio lately and the grass is growing thick and fast.
3) Deck belt failed, am I right to think this is a 118" x 1/2" belt

Thanks

Have had a Conquest since 2009 and do most maintenance on it myself


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello wekjo, welcome to the tractor forum.

The 118" x 1/2" belt is correct for the 48" deck.

Can you tighten a nut or bolt to apply more friction force to cruise lever, to hold it in set position? 

Hand brakes are quite basic. Reassemble and adjust to prevent recurrence.


----------



## wekjo (8 mo ago)

Thanks for your input, I guess I did not make myself clear.

I have had many many lawn tractors, including a Simplicity Conquest since 2009, which looks to be very similar in design. I have never had a parking brake handle come off in my hand before. Thus I do not want to just return it to the way it was, defective but somewhat functional, I want to re-install it such that it won't pull off again with me or another rider _i.e_. fix it. 

There is probably a drag adjustment for the cruise control, this issue never arose on my Conquest, I don't know where it is and do not want to randomly start tightening things up. Also as the deck drive belt simultaneously reached end of lifetime in very heavy grass, there could be some technology in the mower which slows the mower speed to deal with the heavy load on the blade, one of the suggestions in the olden days to deal with heavy grass. I don't want to tighten things up and thereby accidentally negate a built in feature.

Seems Rural King carries a 118" belt, but local store doesn't stock it at the moment. Will try the electrical supply house come Tuesday. Those are a source of good cheap belts if you can find the right size.


----------

